

Game theorists crack poker - errnoh
http://www.nature.com/news/game-theorists-crack-poker-1.16683

======
thisGuysAccount
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/heads-up-limit-texas-
hold-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/heads-up-limit-texas-hold-em-
poker-solved-by-university-of-alberta-scientists-1.2893987)

Heads up, limit poker. They've solved a two player game with restricted bets.

------
Jeunen
Unexploitable is different than unbeatable. I also wonder if the alghoritm can
adjust to opponents playstyle.

------
orasis
Can anyone find a link to the paper?

~~~
tarkofski
[http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~johanson/publications/poker/2...](http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~johanson/publications/poker/2015-science-
hulhe/2015-science-hulhe.pdf)

